# Trouble with YN 622C and 6D



## mr breaker (May 17, 2015)

Hi all, just picked up my first wireless trigger, the 622C for my 6D and 430EXII. I'm new to this, so please excuse me if I'm missing something obvious.

I connected one 622 to the 430 flash. I connected the other 622 to the 6D. Tightened the locks and turned everything on. Both 622s are on the same channel. When I hit the test button on either 622 the flash goes off.

When I try to take a shot on the 6D neither the AF assist beam or the flash is going off. When the 622 is connected to the 6D the shutter is not firing consistently. Without the 622 connected it works normally.

The 430 works perfectly when connected directly to the 6D.

I've tried factory resetting the 622s and turning the 6D on and off. 


What am I missing?


----------



## haupt (May 17, 2015)

Does it show up in Flash Settings under External Speedlite control (not sure of the exact name of the menus, I'm using Danish  ) ?

When I first got my YN622's I couldn't get them to work - turned out that I hadn't connected the on one on the camera properly :-[


----------



## mr breaker (May 17, 2015)

Some settings are shown. 

Flash firing: Enable
E-TTL meter: Evaluative
Flash sync speed in Av mode: AUTO
Flash function settings: Shows M and H but both are greyed out
Flash C.Fn settings: Says: This menu cannot be displayed. Incompatible flash or flash's power is turned off.

Trying again, when I press the shutter half way the AF assist IS firing on the 622 but the flash does not fire. It works fine when the 430 is attached directly to the camera.

When the 622 is attached to the camera and powered on the shutter doesn't always fire. When I power the 622 off it fires every time as expected.


----------



## haupt (May 17, 2015)

If the IR fires on the camera unit that should be ok. You are sure you have turned the unit on the 430 the right way (sorry, No offense intended, but it was the only way I could reproduce the issue)


----------



## mr breaker (May 17, 2015)

haupt said:


> If the IR fires on the camera unit that should be ok. You are sure you have turned the unit on the 430 the right way (sorry, No offense intended, but it was the only way I could reproduce the issue)



I think so.. but what is the proper procedure?


----------



## mr breaker (May 18, 2015)

A little more detail... it's the AF assist beam on the 430 that is firing when I press the half-shutter. But a full shutter click is not firing the flash. 

All of the test buttons are firing the flash.


----------

